
Wikipedia seeks photos of 20M artifacts lost in Brazilian museum fire - walterbell
https://www.cnet.com/news/wikipedia-seeks-photos-of-20-million-artifacts-lost-in-brazilian-museum-fire/
======
accrual
I'm surprised this search isn't advertised on Wikipedia's homepage [0].
Nevertheless it is a wonderful cause and I hope some of the museum's visitors
find this and share their photos.

Going forward, is there a protocol for imaging and storing the characteristics
of newly discovered artifacts?

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page)

